# Class A Selection



## TAM

We are planning on buying an RV soon. We'll be working from the coach since our jobs are flexible.  We're looking at a 36' Pace Arrow (gas).  Can anyone help with our choice? Some other mfg, for example?  We want good quality and reliability.  We have looked at Airstream, but you have to get into the diesel after 33'.  Comments?  Suggestions?


----------



## C Nash

Class A Selection

Hi Tam,
We have a Holiday Rambler vacationer and have been very pleased so far.  No major problems at all other than a factory recall on the truss system which they repaired.


----------



## Jay Raymer

Class A Selection

Hi Tam,
You may also want to check out the manufacturer's websites, i.e. www.fleetwood.com , www.gulfstream.com , and www.thorindustries.com . The Pace Arrow is a higher end product than Fleetwood's comparable Southwind, but Gulfstream only offers a 1 year warranty to Fleetwood's 2 year.


----------



## TAM

Class A Selection

Thanks Jay.  I'm now looking at the Monaco Diplomat and the Newmar Dutch Star.  Any pros or cons with either of those mfg or models?


----------



## Jay Raymer

Class A Selection

I personally do not like the Monaco brand. I don't like the way they do their electrical systems, and they have no respect for the chassis when the contruct the box. They tend to do things to the box that mess up the chassis. That's not to say the all of them have that problem, but it happens more often than not. I really like the Newmar brand. There's not really anything bad you can say about them. Well constructed and well thought out floorplans with good interior design. Almost could say they are the Lexus of motorhomes, I think.


----------



## Adamthegreat

Class A Selection

I would have to respectfully disagree with you Jay, Monaco has respect for the chassis, as all of the Diplomats are on Monaco's Roadmaster chassis, that they engineer and manufacture themselves. I am of course bias, but I feel of all motorhomes in the whole entire world, the diplomat is the best bang for the buck, with the most options and floorplans. My personal favorite model.


----------

